

Ask HN: Whom to follow on Google+? - tilt

So, I started "Following" Fred Wilson in one of my Circles<p>https://plus.google.com/103112588675637065591/posts<p>Do you have more interesting accounts to follow?
======
tilt
Paul Buchheit

<https://plus.google.com/111732375221065535359/posts>

Harjeet Taggar

<https://plus.google.com/110400433392368673860/posts>

Michael Arrington

<https://plus.google.com/102178700954286324866/posts>

Chris Sacca

<https://plus.google.com/114790574178411061829/posts>

Chris Dixon

<https://plus.google.com/105400903062771750089/posts>

David Lee

<https://plus.google.com/111138510438291281890/posts>

Fred Wilson

<https://plus.google.com/103112588675637065591/posts>

------
chalst
Matt Cutts <https://plus.google.com/109412257237874861202/posts>

He's sharing a lot of links.

